# USD or Sterling?



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi.
I am arriving in Thailand next month for 6 months hols.
What is the best way to bring funds? 
I am thinking Travellers cheques but do I bring sterling or us dollars.?
I am coming from UK


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

(You've already sorted your visa?)

The ATM is most tourist's friend, but an charge was introduced for use by a lot of Thai banks last year.

As for comparing the commissions taken by the bank issuing the travellers cheques (plus a dollar or so's charge per cheque when cashing them in at the Thai bank), to the commission charged on ATM cash withdrawals when in Thailand, afraid I can't help you there. I've always gone for the ATM just for ease of use - no queues in the bank, just stick in the CC and out pops the cash.

If you go the travellers cheques route, don't cash them in at hotels/guest houses etc of course.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Hi.
> I am arriving in Thailand next month for 6 months hols.
> What is the best way to bring funds?
> I am thinking Travellers cheques but do I bring sterling or us dollars.?
> I am coming from UK



wandabug,

Frogblogger's suggestion of using ATM's is probably best. Make sure you've a high enough 'maximum' from your bank so that you can pull out at least $US500 equivalent. My advice is don't use traveler's checks. There are such good counterfeits anymore that many businesses won't take them. In the USA we can't trust traveler's checks, cashier's checks, bank drafts or even postal money orders. The counterfeiters have gotten SO good they can make any of them look legit, your bank [or a merchant] will accept them and several weeks later they will bounce and your bank reaches into your account and reimburses themselves. I know you're not going to deposit traveler's checks in your bank but the merchant or money changer will. They are very careful and you might have trouble cashing them. Again, I've not used traveler's checks for over 10 years so maybe you're better asking someone there in Thailand now. If they DO accept, as frogblogger said, don't cash at hotel - you'll get a miserable exchange rate. Best is probably a bank but they WILL want to see your passport. The checks better not bounce or you'll not get out of Thailand! 

Serendipity2


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree ATM is the best method I always take about £500 in cash exchange at the exchange place on the left just before immigration, I would though have your banks telephone number at hand when using the ATM as you are going for 6 months and Thailand is a high fraud risk country and it is possible that they will stop your card, its simple to reactivate so don’t worry just happened to me a few times and it can mess up your day


----------

